# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Малые литературные жанры > Конкурсы, игры, загадки >  Универсальный реквизит

## ElenaS

Мы, ведущие, всегда покупаем, дошиваем, собираем, конструируем, изобретаем, мечтаем, планируем все новый и новый реквизит. Со временем, дверь, ведущая в сокровищницу, уже не в силах сдерживать напор рвущегося наружу реквизита. Все наши костюмы, обручи, мячи, кубики, куклы, чепчики, шарфики, юбки, парики, воздушные шары хотят быть звездами, хотят выступать и быть полезными.

Здесь собрались знающие, опытные люди, которые, наверняка нашли несколько вариантов использования одного и того же предмета. Я предлагаю поделиться опытом и покреативить, называя предмет и указывая не меньше 5 вариантов (пусть и самых безумных) его использования.

Я начну с вот таких вот мячиков - 100 шт ( на картинке 2 цвета, у меня 4 цвета)


1. лотерея (на каждый мячик наклеить цифру, соответствующую призу) Можно использовать на взрослых и детских мероприятиях
2. викторина (опять же, выбирая мячик, на котором написана цифра, ребенок, или взрослый может выбрать себе вопрос викторины)
3. поиск сокровищ (спрятать мячики в зале/ комнате/ площадке. разделить взрослых, или детей на команды, дать задачу собрать как можно больше мячей за определенное время)
4. попросить отсортировать мячи по цвету
5. самый меткий (попасть  в ведро, корзинку, обруч)
6. на свадьбе, проводя голосование на первенца можно попросить гостей складывать мячи синего и розового цвета ( в том случае, если пара не хочет собирать деньги, но не хочет отказываться от голосования)
7. цветные танцы (вариант, предложенный кем-то на форуме: все танцуют, музыка обрывается, ведущий показывает мячик определенного цвета, все должны быстренько найти и дотронуться до предмета такого же цвета)
8. съедобное- несъедобное (используем один мяч)
9. по принципу море-суша, но разбавить и другими стихиями (синий - небо - полететь как птичка ; красный - огонь- подпрыгнуть; зеленый - земля- шаг вперед; и тыды)
10. Фанты - каждому мячу соответствует какое-либо задание

Приглашаю к обсуждению

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
Холохуп (обруч)

1. А ну-ка,девушки (кто сможет сделать больше оборотов вокруг своей талии, или того места, где она должна быть ))
2. Клумба (эстафета для детей)- подбежать и насадить клумбу-обруч цветами, семенами, конфетами
3. элемент полосы препятствий (взрослый держит обруч вертикально)
4. На форуме Раюшка писала про кручение обруча вдвоем
5. в обруч мы можем пытаться забросить максимальное количество объектов
6. обруч может быть "островом", на котором дети прячутся, или одним из камней, по которым нужно допрыгать куда-нибудь
7. обруч можно распилить пополам, украсить и организовать торжественную встречу молодоженов, юбиляра и тд, проведя их под "аркой"

----------


## KAlinchik

> Холохуп (обруч)


еще обруч может быть типа машиной, на которой можно подвозить людей...т.е. человек внутри обруча обхватывает им еще одного и тащит его в гараж,например,там оставляет и за новым...
игра на скорость: кто больше привезет...
надеюсь, я понятно обьяснила? :Vah:

----------


## ElenaS

Супер!

Так, давайте не останавливаться )

какой реквизит еще многофункционален?

Детские ползунки

1. сбор денег на первенца
2. на 1 день Рождения складывать в ползунки пожелания, завязать и подписать "открыть в 18 лет" (можно фанты для взрослых, можно вопросы викторины об имениннике, можно сложить предметы, "предсказывающие" будущее младенца)
3. вообще, их можно использовать на свадьбах : в детском блоке, на юбилеях и на первом дне рождения
4. конкурс для молодоженов: одень младенца

----------


## tatusya

> Холохуп (обруч)


Распределение обязанностей. Свидельница раскручивает обруч, на нем шары привязаны с обязанностями. Останавливается- лопает и читает, что будет делать.

----------


## ANLeva1

Каким образом она его раскручивает?

----------


## Иринья

из многофункционального реквизита  -  атласные ленточки (у меня - алые, но можно и разноцветные) шириной 3-5 см длиной 1 метр , в количестве 10 штук - таская в прозрачном полиэтиленовом мешочке, даже не мнутся))) 
Итаааааак:
1. модельеры - соревнуются 2 пары, один другому  привязывает ленточки , оценивается оригинальность, возможно - скорость, кто больше нацепит бантиков) весело, когда женщина  лысого мужчиночку оформляет)
2. рыцарь алой подвязки - 3- 5 пар м+ж, у дамы на обеих ножках - по бантику алого цвета, парни на стоп-музыку развязывают леночки зубами))
3. финские пляски - танцы под веревочкой, наклоняться вперед и приседать запрещено, веревочка все ниже - самые гибкие прогибаются назад...
4. цветные танцы - если ленточки разноцветные)))
5. танец, бег паровозиком - держим впередистоящего ленточкой за талию, как коняшку)))
6. для подбора пар - ищем обладателя с соответствующим цветом ленточки...
7. как бантики при переодевалках...

*Добавлено через 9 минут*
8. завязать узелков на ленточке- как можно больше, быстрее... потОм развязать!

----------


## skomorox

> 7. обруч можно распилить пополам, украсить и организовать торжественную встречу молодоженов, юбиляра и тд, проведя их под "аркой"


тогда его уже нельзя будет использовать в шести выше перечисленных тобою вариантах!:biggrin:
Я стараюсь малогабаритным реквизитом обзаводиться: надувными молотками или дубинками, надувными костюмами, надувными игрушками, шарики. Надул, потом сдул и место много не занимают. И ещё люблю, чтобы для каждого конкурса или номера был свой реквизит. Это же какую работу надо лишнию проделать, чтобы сначала наклеить номера на шарики, а потом их сидеть отдирать, чтобы эти шарики для другого случая использовать? А потом снова наклеивать.... Не, проще завести отдельный реквизит для каждого конкурса . Положил аккуратно, знаешь, где что лежит, потом взял быстренько, сложил в сумку - и готово! И не надо париться накануне с реквизитом. Итак, всегда находяться какие-то дела, которые не успел доделать, а тут ещё и с реквизитом возитиься надо.

----------


## Анюша

> Я начну с вот таких вот мячиков - 100 шт ( на картинке 2 цвета, у меня 4 цвета)


дети с завязанными глазами собирают мячики, рассыпанные по полу, кто больше...



> из многофункционального реквизита  -  атласные ленточки


При встрече молодых...
использовать в качестве препятствий для преодоления (например свидетеля)

----------


## shoymama

А я бы ленточки два раза на одном мероприятии не стала использовать - неинтересно уже, они выстрелили один раз и хватит. ИМХО.

Ириш, а вот с тобой согласна на 150%!!!

----------


## Раюшка

> 4. На форуме Раюшка писала про кручение обруча вдвоем


Леночка, спасибо, но про кручение обруча вдвоём я узнала на форуме, не помню, кто эту идею выставил. Я лишь воплотила в жизнь на подростковом ДР и отчиталась об этом.:smile:




> 7. обруч можно распилить пополам, украсить и организовать торжественную встречу молодоженов, юбиляра и тд, проведя их под "аркой"


А вот за это я тебя РАСЦЕЛУЮ!!!
Представляете, какой я лось?!:biggrin: У меня же есть хулахупы СБОРНО-РАЗБОРНЫЕ, разноцветные!!! Целых 6 штук!!! А я туплю...

Кстати, есть похожая темка "Багаж тамады". :flower:

----------


## Георг70

Вот еще одно применение ленточки на свадьбу.Берете бокал и спрашиваете, сколько раз нужно обмотать ленту вокруг бокала, чтобы эта намотанная длина былы равна талии невесты. Обычно говорят 7-8 и больше. А это длина куда длиннее талии. То есть даже на 9-й месяц много. Попробуйте. Как правило 3-х 4-х намоток на бокал достаточно :)

----------


## веселючка

> из многофункционального реквизита - атласные ленточки


А ещё можно связать ленточки по 3. Сформировать команды по 3 человека, каждому человеку из команды дать край ленточки, и пусть соревнуются, кто быстрей и красивее сплетёт из них косу (условие - из рук ленточку не выпускать). Только ленточки должны быть подлиннее..

----------


## zhak

собирать мячики в огромные штаны,у которых низ на резинке-получатся толстяки,жадины,потом могут в таком виде станцевать.

----------


## FENDI

4. цветные танцы - если ленточки разноцветные)))


Расскажите, а как "Цветные танцы" проводятся с ленточками.

----------


## shoymama

> 4. цветные танцы - если ленточки разноцветные)))
> 
> 
> Расскажите, а как "Цветные танцы" проводятся с ленточками.


Народ, новенькие!!!! Ну имейте совесть! Вам самим лень искать? Все же выложено ! Вы этим зарабатывает деньги и при этом не хотите потратить своего времени!
Пришлось мне тратить свое, чтобы найти для вас. Вот здесь: http://forum.plus-msk.ru/showthread.php?t=125915

----------


## чижик

> Положил аккуратно, знаешь, где что лежит, потом взял быстренько, сложил в сумку - и готово!


Ир! А где ты умудряешься аккуратно всё складывать? У меня всё, что можно, завалено реквизитом, подвал полный, шкафы - ни фига аккуратненько не получается... :Aga:

----------


## Яким

Пластиковые большие стаканы(я делаю на детских)
1. Построить башню имениннику
2.Самый шустрый.(как музыкальные стулья, только тут хватать стаканчик)
3.Проверка самого длинноногого.Когда все друг за другом проходят припятствие в виде стаканчика, а потом ставится еще, еще и еще.(провожу под Ламбаду)
4. Опять же они же работают преградами(фишками) на конкурсах

----------


## skomorox

*чижик*,



> Ир! А где ты умудряешься аккуратно всё складывать? У меня всё, что можно, завалено реквизитом, подвал полный, шкафы - ни фига аккуратненько не получается...


всё в келлере храниться. Там стелажи, палка длинная., во всю длину келлера, чтобы костюмы на вешалках развешивать. Я на следующий день после праздника иду туда и всё методично и упёрто обратно по местам раскладываю. Мне так удобно. Поэтому я всегда знаю, где и что лежит. (наверное, в прошлой жизни я была завхозом, немецкий Ordnung, блин:biggrin:)

----------


## шанталь

Еще можно взять очень большую цветную скакалку...Спрашиваю у гостей кто хочет попрыгать под клевую музыку? жених с невестой крутят скакалку а гости прыгают...Некоторые такие пируэты проделывают .Выдаю призы. Если долго продержался считаем1-2-3...

Потом можно пролазить под скакалкой а она все ниже...Всегда ползают несмотря на одежду... 


С обручами  можно у кого   гостей больше пролезет в убруч или резинку.  у жениха или невесты?.. Делаестя 2 команды Ж. и Н.  можно конечно и со стульями если они крепкие..

А с детьми называется "паук"  когда много ребят забираются в обруч бегут вперед, оббегают кегли и возвращаются назад. Г :flower: лавное задание--не упасть.

----------


## Оксана Радуга

Шары ШДМ (длинные колбаски), не забудьте взять с собой насос

1. В конкурсе ковбоев заменяют "тыгыдымки", т.е коней
2. В танце Лимбо (проход под палкой) заменяют саму палку
3. В конкурсе "Рыцари" заменяют мечи
4. На детских праздниках сам Бог велел пудельков "наваять"
[IMG]http://*********ru/1895846m.gif[/IMG]

----------


## juliana

> еще обруч может быть типа машиной, на которой можно подвозить людей...т.е. человек внутри обруча обхватывает им еще одного и тащит его в гараж,например,там оставляет и за новым...
> игра на скорость: кто больше привезет...
> надеюсь, я понятно обьяснила?


использовала часта такой конкурс на детских спортивных мероприятия-дети в восторге...но страшновато-если они упадут все...мало ли)))




> Супер!
> 
> Так, давайте не останавливаться )
> 
> какой реквизит еще многофункционален?
> 
> Детские ползунки
> 
> 1. сбор денег на первенца
> ...


оооо эти ползунки уже так заезжаны сбор денег и т.д.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

если заранее в шарах проделать сквозные дырочки,подготовить проволоку,то можно сделать на празднике бусы пожеланий для юбиляра(молодоженов).я вижу это веселым действием,эстафетой возможно.каждый член команды подбегает по очереди к корзине с бусинками-шарами(фотография в первом сообщении этой темы) и нанизывает один шар.особенность в том,что в этот момент играет определенная музыка,где поется про пожелание( "мани,мани", "погода в доме","спасибо за сына и за дочь" и тд).участник должен движениями изображать пожелание.можно и дальше развить игру, одевая бусы на юбиляра,вовлекая в танцы

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

а шары для моделирования,кстати,я использовала как удачу,которую нужно поймать за хвост.проводим конкурс на самого удачливого гостя.показываем удачу(шарик),к нему приклеиваем перо,как хвост.шарик не завязываем,а просто придерживаем надутым.по команде отпускаем,шарик летит по хаотичной траектории,кто поймает удачу за хвост,получает диплом счастливчика вечера!

----------


## Наталья Батечко

Шарик для моделирования еще можно использовать в такой игре . Под музыку передаем шарик, на ком остановилась , то использует его как... клюшку хоккеиста, помело Бабы Яги, удочку, ружье охотника, шест стриптизера и т.п. Под соответствующие музыкальные нарезочки.. вобщем актерское мастерство с предметом..
Да, еще можно использовать 2 шдм, связанных в кольцо вместо обруча ( ненавижу слишком объемный реквизит). Можно на детском празднике переправлять спомощью такого "спасательного круга" пассажиров ( по одному с линии старта на линию финиша перправляет капитан). Или использоват в следующей эстафете, добежать до круга ( он лежит на полу), пролезть в него ( как в платье), потом держа перед собой, как окошко, высунуться и крикнуть: "Поздравляю"

----------


## weter2115

я купила две блестящие шляпы и использую их когда М и Ж меняются одеждами, как реквизит в мешок с вещами на одевание и раздевание, сегодня нашла на форуме конкурс на вывод гостей танцевать. на новогоднем корпоративе использовала их в конкурсе с новым годом пошел на фиг.

----------


## Степанова Екатерина

> на новогоднем корпоративе использовала их в конкурсе с новым годом пошел на фиг.


Боже!!!какая бородища у этого "пошел на фиг"

----------


## patris

> называя предмет и указывая не меньше 5 вариантов (пусть и самых безумных) его использования.
> 
> Я начну с вот таких вот мячиков - 100 шт ( на картинке 2 цвета, у меня 4 цвета)


зная сама, сколько мячей у тебя в наличии- просишь угадать точное количество мячей, отгадавшему-приз

----------


## patris

> Холохуп (обруч)
> 
> 1. А ну-ка,девушки (кто сможет сделать больше оборотов вокруг своей талии, или того места, где она должна быть ))
> 2. Клумба (эстафета для детей)- подбежать и насадить клумбу-обруч цветами, семенами, конфетами
> 3. элемент полосы препятствий (взрослый держит обруч вертикально)
> 4. На форуме Раюшка писала про кручение обруча вдвоем
> как-то на масленицу проводила командную эстафету: сначала бежит в обруче один игрок, затем прихватывает второго, потом третьего и т.д. правда мои алюминиевые обручи благополучно погнули, наверно нужно полиэтиленовые брать.
> 5. в обруч мы можем пытаться забросить максимальное количество объектов
> 6. обруч может быть "островом", на котором дети прячутся, или одним из камней, по которым нужно допрыгать куда-нибудь
> 7. обруч можно распилить пополам, украсить и организовать торжественную встречу молодоженов, юбиляра и тд, проведя их под "аркой"


как-то на масленицу проводила командную эстафету:сначала один бежит

----------


## patris

как-то на масленицу проводила командную эстафету: сначала бежит в обруче один игрок, затем прихватывает второго, потом третьего и т.д. правда мои алюминиевые обручи благополучно погнули, наверно нужно полиэтиленовые брать.

----------


## Margonk-777

Ползунки еще можно использовать, как ушки для зайчиков!!

----------


## iraida-6868

> Ползунки еще можно использовать, как ушки для зайчиков!!


 А также использовать в игре "А у меня в штанишках..."

----------


## Елена Хохлова

Привет всем! У меня резинки универсальны:
1.Парные танцы
2. Стриптиз
3.На щиколотку и  в круг  кто последний остается(когда музыка заканчивается),тот выбывает .Карусель называется.

----------


## ДарьяН

> а шары для моделирования,кстати,я использовала как удачу,которую нужно поймать за хвост.проводим конкурс на самого удачливого гостя.показываем удачу(шарик),к нему приклеиваем перо,как хвост.шарик не завязываем,а просто придерживаем надутым.по команде отпускаем,шарик летит по хаотичной траектории,кто поймает удачу за хвост,получает диплом счастливчика вечера!


спасибо за идею завтра провожу детский др обязательно возьму на вооружение

----------


## sharskazka

На детский праздник, особенно для самых маленьких использую камушки марблс, но не круглые, чтобы потом не выуживать их из всех щелей :Smile3:  их можно собирать, раскладывать по цветам, собирать в маленькие ведёрки совочками без помощи рук, выкладывать дорожку и т.п

----------


## ОЛЕСЕНЬКА ЭНГРАФ

> Ползунки еще можно использовать, как ушки для зайчиков!!


О Боже....  это как выглядит то со стороны... И кто то соглашался одевать гна голову ползунки???????

----------


## Katerin_ka

А мне попадалась такая подводка к первому танцу молодых с лентой: молодые стоят друг от друга на приличном расстоянии, держа в руках концы одной ленты, довольно длинной, ведущая задаёт им по очереди вопросы на тему их знакомства, кто правильно ответит - делает оборот вокруг ленты, ну, и в итоге, они должны встретиться, конечно же, поцеловаться, лента убирается, о молодожёны танцуют свой первый танец. Вот как-то так.

----------


## lga0605

> И кто то соглашался одевать гна голову ползунки???????


Использовал неоднократно на корпоративах, например инсценировать песню "А нам все равно" - 5 мужчин с ползунками на голове и хвостиками. Единственное условие, ползунки не должны быть использованными детьми.

----------


## Северяночка

А я очень люблю простые воздушные шары. На любом мероприятии им находится достойное применение.
1. Для розыгрыша лотереи. 
2. Разбить на пары или команды.
3. Ну а уж конкурсов с шариками бесконечное множество. Мой любимый : участники делятся на две команды, встают напротив друг друга ( две шеренги лицом друг к другу на расстоянии 2-3 шагов) между ними выкладываем шарики ( штук 7-9) тоже в линию. Участники должны присесть (или встать на колени), руки убрать за спину. Задача передуть шары на половину соперника , при этом касаться шаров ни чем нельзя. По сигналу начинаем дуть! Заканчиваем когда уже нет сил смеяться:))
Извините, если уже эта игра где-то описывалась, я ещё не всё прочитала...

----------


## Оксана Eventer66

К идеям с лентами могу добавить:
1. галстуки. Завязываем на мужчинах, как галстуки (широкая лента), девушки делают фигурный галстук ножнецами, типа модельеры
2. хвостики. Много ленточек нарезаем (по 40см), каждому сзади за ремень засовываем ленту, как хвост. Мужчины бегают, 2 девушки отрывают хвосты, кто больше. Потом плавная подводка к коллективной мужской фотке.

----------

